# Fink Commander



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

En manipulant fink Commander  j'ai appelé updates source au lieu de updates binary. Le résultat a été simple fink s'est mis en drapeau et m'a demandé de procéder à un dépannage manuel que dois-je faire ?
   AVM dans son hors série N°11 sur open source page 11 publie un article intitulé "jouez les instables"qui double les possibilités de fink Commander. J'ai suivi ses conseil pour pour charger Sodipodi. Tout a marché jusqu'au moment ou dans terminal le chargement affiche "pick up(1)" et s'arrête. Que cela signifie-t-il ? Cela se produit sur tout les logiciels .Que dois-je faire pour aller plus loin ?
Mercide votre aide 
. Pat16


----------



## iManu (10 Décembre 2004)

En gros, tout ce que fait FinkCommander se fait aussi au terminal.
Il m'est arrivé d'avoir des soucis, et je m'en suis assez souvent sorti...
Je te conseille de lire le FAQ du site (fink.sourceforge.net) dans un premier temps.
Dans un second temps, poster sur la liste Fink Beginners.
Si ça se trouve, c'est pas trop grave ton truc...
Au cas où ça serait grave, ben ça dépend un peu de ce que tu as déjà installé. Si t'as pas beaucoup de packages, tu vires le dossier /sw, et zou, tu te retapes une install. Je sais c'est pas beau   mais c'est parfois plus rapide que de traîner des jours sans trouver ton souci...

Mais dans 99% des cas, entre le FAQ et la liste de diffusion, on s'en tire...


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Décembre 2004)

et zou


----------

